# dog restraint in cars



## Pip84 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi
I have just found out through friends that it is now Spanish Law that dogs must be restrained in cars in a cage, behind a metal grill in a hatchback or estate car or with a proper dog seat belt. I can't find any definitive rule on this though, can anyone help? I have seen a blog post on another website that says the Guardia say that dog seat belts are not permitted and the dog must be in the boot of the car (in a hatchback vehicle). I have 2 small Pomeranian dogs who in my opinion would be completely restrained by a dog seat belt and would create hell if they were placed in the hatchback area. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
Thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We haven't a grille in our 4x4 and find a proper dog car harness is adequate. We have a very large dog (Rhodesian Ridgeback) and the Guardia, Policia Local have seen him on many occasions in our vehicle - they always make admiring comments!
Frankly, some Guardia seem clueless about what the law requires. We have been extremely frustrated in our efforts to register our dog a a perro peligroso as I was told by the police that as he had a passport, was on the national canine register,had a chip, all injections,public liability insurance and was kept on a lead and muzzled on the rare occasions he is in public places we didn't need to do anything else....
One aquaintance started the procedures but it took so long his dog died before they were completed.
No wonder so few Spaniards register their perros peligrosos.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I think it a case of where you are and the policeman in question. The law is in place, but in my area never enforced. Our liitle peke sits on the top of the back seat when I go into town and the only interest the policia or guardia have in her,is to say how nice and cute she is


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Apparently they don't allow shopping on the back or front seats either. When I go to the vets I just put their seatbelts on.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Apparently they don't allow shopping on the back or front seats either. When I go to the vets I just put their seatbelts on.


that sounds like they employed an ex brit elf & savety guy( who was fired for being over zealous) to dream up that law


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> I think it a case of where you are and the policeman in question. The law is in place, but in my area never enforced.
> 
> That seems to apply to so many things. And of course the way in which you interact with the police.....


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> dunmovin said:
> 
> 
> > I think it a case of where you are and the policeman in question. The law is in place, but in my area never enforced.
> ...


----------



## Pip84 (Apr 1, 2010)

All very helpful, thanks. I'm just gonna keep them using their car seatbelts and as was said, be nice to the coppa! I have to say we've never actually been pulled for having the dogs in the car, restrained or not, i've just heard they are getting more strict. Perhaps they should spend more time encouraging 'some' of the locals to drive properly especially on roundabouts, but that's another subject.

Thanks again


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pip84 said:


> All very helpful, thanks. I'm just gonna keep them using their car seatbelts and as was said, be nice to the coppa! I have to say we've never actually been pulled for having the dogs in the car, restrained or not, i've just heard they are getting more strict. Perhaps they should spend more time encouraging 'some' of the locals to drive properly especially on roundabouts, but that's another subject.
> 
> Thanks again


And instruct them in the use of indicators??
As I said and others have experienced, the police are more interested in admiring Our Little Azor -I don't think Ridgebacks are that common here.
If you take all the usual precautions, I can't see that there should be a problem.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > never give "lip" to someone with a cannon on their hip... you live longer that way
> ...


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

police have a lousy job, most times if you are polite to them, they'll wag a finger at you and let you off with minor things, get smart with them and hell mend you.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

This relaxed attitude to things is all very well but I have a feeling that if anything really serious and bad happened and you had omitted some trivial but necessary legal detail then the proverbial s*** would hit the proverbial fan.
No use then saying 'Well, our local policia/guardia chappie Jose said.....'
My approach is to ensure you have covered as many things as you can without going to ridiculous and frustrating lengths and be polite, respectful and truthful if push comes to shove.


----------



## gabriele (May 17, 2010)

*Unbelievable Spain*



mrypg9 said:


> dunmovin said:
> 
> 
> > I'd been here about a month when I stupidly parked my car where I shouldn't in Estepona and came back to find about six cops on motorbikes surrounding it. I was asked to produce documents and I was terribly contrite and ever so 'umble. When I was asked my date of birth and gave it the cop with the pencil looked me up and down and said 'No...verdad? ' in a tone of disbelief so I told him he was a gentleman and he put away his notebook, smiled and said 'Adios'. No fine.
> ...


----------



## gabriele (May 17, 2010)

Tenerife Island seems to react in a similar fashion to dogs. It has been flooded by tiny dogs everywhere since 2009. Pet shops abound. The only problem our two legged friends may have there may come from taxis. A driver might even refuse to take your dog when it is not tiny and in an appropriate gadget. The public buses want dogs in cage carriers in the freight department. Self catering holiday homes which allow dogs are rare. 
So allowing dogs on Spain holidays is a real niche with future. 

(SNIP)


----------

